# Mineralizing oops?



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

All,
Following the sticky on this forum, I bought 90 pounds of soil and started the mineralizing process; completing 5 full rinse/dry cycles and then adding the other components and OMG that's a LOT of work. I had the kid put the soil in the tank and fill it up with water, and I don't know if it was 16 year old work ethic and haste to get onto myspace, but the tank got so agitated that the water is plain brown. I have a hang on the back filter running but it didn't make a difference last night. 

The only thing I can think of is that maybe I didn't get the right clay to add into the process, because I had to bake it and then crush it up. Or is this cloudiness just a normal part of the process if it's really stirred up? TIA - 
Rob


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

What did you cap it with?

-O


----------



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

No cap, thought that was optional. Was this a mistake?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

ooops, yes a huge mistake. If you followed the sticky, it starts out with a 3 part wall all around the mud. 
Then after the layer of mud is in, you add the cap.
I dont think it was optional on AT's write up. 

Orlando


----------



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

Is pool sand a decent cap? Any other recommendations?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I would look for something with more weight to it, like Eco Complete or Fluorite.

Do you have plans to remove the mud and sart over as per the Sticky instructions?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The cap is definitely not optional. The aesthetic border is optional, but it you don't cap the soil at all it will constantly get stirred by the water circulation.

Stop the filter. Let the soil settle out a good bit and drain the tank back down. Then cap it with at least 1" of some inert substrate of your choosing. Pool sand will work, but isn't ideal because it itself is rather light weight and will get blown around some. A small diameter gravel is best. Flourite, Eco Complete, etc... will work fine too.


----------



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

AaronT said:


> The cap is definitely not optional. The aesthetic border is optional, but it you don't cap the soil at all it will constantly get stirred by the water circulation.
> 
> Stop the filter. Let the soil settle out a good bit and drain the tank back down. Then cap it with at least 1" of some inert substrate of your choosing. Pool sand will work, but isn't ideal because it itself is rather light weight and will get blown around some. A small diameter gravel is best. Flourite, Eco Complete, etc... will work fine too.


Filter stopped, everything is shut down. I'm draining it down, will let the lights bake it a little to firm it up, then add an inch of heavy cap. I hope that this isn't a sign! Thanks for the help -

Rob


----------



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

orlando said:


> Do you have plans to remove the mud and sart over as per the Sticky instructions?


I don't plan on restarting the whole process. Basically all I did was include another rinsing and drying phase. The additives shouldn't be too disturbed... And if this fails miserably then I'll just go to plastic plants and enjoy fish since I've had one heck of a time after another with plants, exhausting lots of time and money.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey Zoro,

I just finished my mineralized substrate tank. Here are the pictures.

Also, should you need 3M Colorquartz Grade T Black gravel, like the one you see in the picture, I can ship about 44 lbs for $32 shipped. I had it ready for another person and found that it cost too much to ship to Canada. Let me know if you're interested.

Good Luck with the recovery. Should not be a problem. Do make sure that you clean your filter out of all the sediments before you resume function of the filter.


----------



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

gravy9 said:


> Hey Zoro,
> 
> I just finished my mineralized substrate tank. Here are the pictures.
> 
> ...


Your tank looks great and I love the Manzanita setup! I'm going to take a break from this over the holidays (7 houseguests coming TODAY from Houston and Germany).


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thank you, Zoro.

Have a Wonderful and a safe Holiday Season. We're having guests from New York and locally also and hence I decided that I'd finish this up before everyone landed here.


----------

